# filters, airstones and tanks...



## homestar (Sep 2, 2014)

So I've been doing a bit of research and was curious as to the opinions/experiences of others. 

I read from a few sources that airstones are un-necessary with some filters, as it agitates the water enough to oxidize it without the need for an airstone. 

If I put a marineland 20 gallon filter on a 10 gallon tank, do you think it would be enough to not use an air pump? Should I have it in there anyway?

Any help is appreciated
Andrew


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I only use air stones as decoration. As long as the water surface is rippling, the oxygen exchange is occurring.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

With hob filters you don't need an airstone I find. They usually move the water surface enough to put oxygen in the water. However, if (for example) you have a heavily planted, overstocked and really hot tank I might put an airstone in there because the oxygen levels could get low at night


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the oxygen levels are affected by temps as well as water movement..maximum o2 saturation occurs when temp is in the mid 50s..the warmer the water the lower the o2 content..i prefer to have my tanks well oxygenated...oxygen is not absorbed from the bubbles rising...when the bubbles rise they pull water up with them..when the bubbles break at the surface co2 is released and oxygen is absorbed...aeration is always good for the fish....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can do without. I esp. avoid air stones in bedroom tanks, blub blub keeps me awake. But I strongly recommend 2 filters on each tank as even the best filters can die, clog or fail to restart after a power flicker. Air-driven filters such as sponge and box are cheap and effective, especially if you can run several off one air-pump.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

any biowheel style filter rated for your size of the tank with a normally stocked tank will oxygenate fine so long you aren't running a hot tank. (Discus). Same with simple HOB, anything that agitates/breaks surface tension basically.

You can't go wrong with adding an airstone in any case as far as I've experienced.

Basically so long as your fish aren't gulping air at the surface ever you don't have a need for an airstone, if you see em visiting the surface to gulp air from time to time or often then you should seriously consider adding one.


----------

